# Epson F3000 DTG



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

What do you all think about this printer listed in the link below ? It says Made by mesa prints Easy T printer ? Only $4300

New dtg T Shirt Printer Epson F3000 Direct to Garment Flatbed White Inks | eBay


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Amazing how he is using the F2000 success to try and sell an imitation clone that is less then half the price. If it is the same guy that sells easy T, stay away, he will scam you out of your money.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

marzatplay said:


> Amazing how he is using the F2000 success to try and sell an imitation clone that is less then half the price. If it is the same guy that sells easy T, stay away, he will scam you out of your money.


If it's made by the manufacture that made Easy T it may have some of the same design problems. Are there any video's of it printing on t-shirts?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Its built on the 3000 platform which is why it's called what it is but they are definitely riding the coattails of Epson's real F2000.


----------



## Emortal (Jul 19, 2014)

The seller of that printer came on here a week or two ago pretending to be a happy customer and self promoting his printer. The name & price of what he's selling keeps changing. First he was trying to knock off the Spectra 3000, now he's trying to knock off the F2000. He posted a Youtube video of an entirely different printer and said that's what he was selling. Galaxygamez/Art Hugh/Celticnation are the names he was using and everything I've seen screams scam. Be extremely cautious if you're going to do business with him.


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

I was looking at his printers.. He's making a killing the Epson R3000 only cost 500$ and maybe another 100$ in the CISS system.


----------

